# What does mod mean?



## Rayna' (Mar 27, 2007)

I've seen that word here several times, but I don't know what it means.  Just curious..


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Mar 27, 2007)

Mod is short for "moderator". A person who makes sure the rules of a forum are followed, gives some help to users and generally tries to make things run smoothly.

Some other characteristics vary from forum to forum.


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh yes, well....there IS that. The TPF staff thing. 

In hipper times, it also meant groovy, with-it, happenin', short for "modern".....  

:flower:


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks! I was thinking it was some British term like American "dude"


----------



## ferny (Mar 28, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mod_(lifestyle)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2007)

terri said:


> In hipper times, it also meant groovy, with-it, happenin', short for "modern".....



I thought it was short for 'modish'*.


*Like a radish but cooler.


----------

